# Open Water Double Reed headed for North Dakota



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

This is Whitetail Antler/Bukeye Burl/Stainless THO Decorative Band/ Black Acrylic Insert, Double Reed Duck Call. CA Finish.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good looking call there Robert.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Mate !!!!.. Yore getting those calls so 'fancy' it seems almost a shame to take them out in the 'field'...LOL

GREAT WORK..incidentally....lol


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! those are nice, as usual.LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. Tuga, I have been getting more and more request for these type of calls than I do for a standard field grade call.. I guess the guys like some bling in the blind?? LOL


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been tryin' to get the word out about your calls and it looks like it's working! I've had three other guys from up North wanting information and I sent them some pictures of the ones that I have and they are stoked!!! Hope you don't mind!! :cheers:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks WT!! I will take all the help i can get!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm telling ya, get one now before they get too pricy for us regular folk. The man is going to be the next Butch Richenback.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

"I'm telling ya, get one now before they get too pricy for us regular folk. The man is going to be the next Butch Richenback. " :rotfl:

Gotta pay for this addiction some how... :spineyes:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Problem is Robert, is there is no longer any room for improvement. It looks fantastic.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work Robert. You are a master at the calls.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I am hoping i can purchase a nice set of checkering tools in the future. 

ET, when i get done traveling, (I havent stopped since Feb every 10 days) i want to come by and work on some Ca Finishes with you mi Amigo!! Or at least catch up.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments. I am hoping i can purchase a nice set of checkering tools in the future.
> 
> ET, when i get done traveling, (I havent stopped since Feb every 10 days) i want to come by and work on some Ca Finishes with you mi Amigo!! Or at least catch up.


You know the door to my shop is always open !


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Dude, you are killing these things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice pic by the way, I take it you had help!! LOL

Man, I am whooooooped those kids wore me out in Baltimore.


----------

